# what up everyone



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

hi all 
my name is brian im new to the site. i do a home haunt in CT every year. thought this might be a good place to share and get some new ideas.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brian!


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

thanx, nice to meet ya


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

nice to meet everyone. bare with me i dont know much about forums im still trying to figure this place out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Brain


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SA! Nice to have you. 

Don't worry, I'm still trying to figure out this place, too! There is a talented and generous group of people here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Brian!


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

*CT Haunters*

was wondering if there is anyone else haunting in CT


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know, but there is a haunter in OK who welcomes you to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you its nice to meet u


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome from a Maryland haunter.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------

